# Dog Ramps



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Gypsy is doing very well with the acupuncture for her injury. The vet carrying out the treatment has recommended a dog ramp. I have done some research and am having trouble finding one that fits the motorhome door. The flat part at the bottom measures 16 inches. Has anyone found one that fits motorhome doors?

Next question. How do we get in and out with the ramp in place? Most, if not all, dog ramps are made for cars. We use the habitation door in preference to the driver's door as it is quicker and easier. We have a Hymer B544 left hand drive.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

This one is only 38cm (15") wide ramp
I have considered getting one for our elderly lab but it would mean us having to use the cab doors. Not ideal.
Lesley


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

£26 plus £4.75 to send it

Have a look in your local tip or a builder's skip for a piece of 10mm ply or mdf. Trim to size. 

Job done - £30 for more Bonios.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Lesley.

Yeah Thursdays Child I had thought of making one (well Chris would, hopefully, do it for me). I don't know how they fix to the vehicle though. Would be an absolute tragedy if it fell while dog was on it!

The wider they are the better the dogs like them but Gypsy has done agility and so has learned to walk on narrow dog walks.

I would rather it be made of aluminium if pos but realise I may have to compromise. One manufacturer does one in metal that concertinas inside itself. That would be better and I want it as long as poss because the van is quite high now since Chris put some new leaves in the springs :roll: 

Of course what I really really want is to press a button and have one slide out and then press another button and it slides back :lol: :lol: 

Will show Lesley's one to Chris (who thinks we should carry on lifting her in and out) to see what he thinks.


----------



## patnles (Oct 26, 2006)

Here is a steel one but it weighs 7.5kg ramp
There are quite a few aluminium ones on US sites but I think I would be inclined to carry on lifting Gypsy purely because of the problem with your own exit. 
On the other hand you could get yourself a skateboard :lol:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks. 
Saunders was the one recommended by the hydrotherapy pool lady. I think they are British made and when I emailed them they said they didn't make one under 18 inches. The one pictured is 15 inches by my calculation so perhaps it is old stock?

It gives the dog confidence if the ramp is sturdy but I cannot see from the picture if there is a way to stop it slipping. It wouldn't slip sideways on the van but could slip back 8O


----------



## rickndog (Apr 5, 2008)

Well worth a check on ebay where there's often varying types and size of dog ramp.


----------

